# Como inhibir pulsos de reloj en un contador?



## nascar (Mar 5, 2007)

Hola a todos, se poco de electronica y me gustaria que me ayudasen, he hecho un circuito que cuenta en ascendente y descendente, con un 74192 , un 7447 y el display de 7 segmentos. ahora bien, tengo la patilla 9 (creo) en nive alto , con voltaje para que al encender el circuito me salga un 1 , pero mi pregunta es como puedo hacer para que aunque reciba un impluso de cuenta descendente del pulsador no reste, o si puede haber alguna manera con un rele, gracias.


----------



## Welsys (Mar 7, 2007)

wenas.con un contador con enable seria mas facil, puesto que activando esa entrada, el propio contador te inibe el reloj. Con ese contador lo unico que se me ocurre(aunq es un poco chapucero puede servir) poner una puerta and cuyas entradas sean el reloj y y una señal de control. de esta forma cuando la señal de control sea 0, la salida de la and sera siempre 0, en cambio cuando sea 1 la salida de la puerta seria exactamente la del reloj. espero que te sea util.

salud


----------



## Apollo (Mar 7, 2007)

Hola a todos:

Una solución sería colocar entre la señal de reloj y el el pin de CLK del 192 una compuerta NAND, en una de las entradas conectas la señal de conteo, la otra será la entrada de control y la salida al pin de conteo del 192.

Si tu mantienes un estado ALTO en la entrada de control, la salida de la compuerta obedecerá a los cambios de la señal de conteo. Si mantienes un estado BAJO en la entrada de control, la salida será forzada al estado ALTO, y no cambiará, no importando si cambia la señal de conteo.

La otra solución es como bien indica el compañero Welsys, un contador con enable. Un contador que podría servirte es el 74LS191, pero tendrías que modificar el circuito. Ya que este integrado cuenta con una sola entrada de "CLK" y un pin de control para el conteo Ascendende/Descendente.

Te dejo un pequeño diagrama de al compuerta de inhibición. Si no quieres desperdiciar las otras 3 compuertas NAND que vienen en el integrado, también puedes hacerlo con un transistor.

Espero y te sea útil esta información
Saludos al foro


----------

